# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  همایش عربی ناصح زاده نظام قدیم ( با تجربگان بیان تو)

## MehranWilson

*سلام دوستان

یه سوال;میخوام توی این* *30** روز عربی رو* *60** بزنم (* *کاری به شدن نشدنش ندارم و نداشته باشید** )

ترجمه رو بلدم یعنی عملا 30 درصدش تا اینجا خب اینم از این

میرسیم به* *الباقی قواعد** که خودتون میدونید ( تحلیل و تشکیل و ... ) ... اول میخوام بشینم عربی* *1ش** که توی کلاس حضوریش درس داده رو ببینم که از نظر* *پایوی ( پایه ای**  ) اوکی بشم بعدا وقتی رفتم توی اون جمع بندی و همایش 200 تستش* *یهو نگه جار و مجرور یا مضاف مضاف الیه منم نفهمم* *

نظرتون در این مورد چیه ؟! (* *اول پایه - دوم همایش 200 تست طلایی - سوم جمع بندی 14 ساعته** )
یا کلا اصن با کلاس جامعش پیش برم ؟ چون جامعش دیگه تست زیادی نمیزنه 
 @Neo.Healer*

----------


## meysam98

خوبه
ولی تست کم میزنه

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام 
من ک سر از 1ش اینا در نیاوردم
اما تو ک ترجمه بلدی برای ناصح زاده 8 جلسه اس
بعد معلوم مجهول و معتلات هم حذف کنی ک میشه 4 جلسه
از کل 38 جلسه یعنی 12 جلسه نبینی میشه 26جلسه حدودا 50 دقیقه ای 
تست هم حل میکنه همزمان با درس دادن 
خیلییی عالیه من باهاش 85 زدم کنکورو 
از پایه درس میده

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام 
> من ک سر از 1ش اینا در نیاوردم
> اما تو ک ترجمه بلدی برای ناصح زاده 8 جلسه اس
> بعد معلوم مجهول و معتلات هم حذف کنی ک میشه 4 جلسه
> از کل 38 جلسه یعنی 12 جلسه نبینی میشه 26جلسه حدودا 50 دقیقه ای 
> تست هم حل میکنه همزمان با درس دادن 
> خیلییی عالیه من باهاش 85 زدم کنکورو 
> از پایه درس میده


اها اوکی
عربی 1ش منظورم همون 12-13 جلسه اول بود 
خب بنظرت با جامعش برم جلو *یا* اصن اول بشینم عربی 1 رو ببینم بعدش برم 200 تست بعدش جمع بندی ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اها اوکی
> عربی 1ش منظورم همون 12-13 جلسه اول بود 
> خب بنظرت با جامعش برم جلو *یا* اصن اول بشینم عربی 1 رو ببینم بعدش برم 200 تست بعدش جمع بندی ؟


بنظرم جامعش اونقد طولانی نیس ک نبینی 
فقط فوقش جزوه ننویس ببین .... خیلییی بهتر یاد میگیری
البته من جمع بندی ناصح زاده رو ندیدم واس همین شاید نظرم چندان درست نباشه فقط جامعش رو دیدم

----------


## VENOM.M

> بنظرم جامعش اونقد طولانی نیس ک نبینی 
> فقط فوقش جزوه ننویس ببین .... خیلییی بهتر یاد میگیری
> البته من جمع بندی ناصح زاده رو ندیدم واس همین شاید نظرم چندان درست نباشه فقط جامعش رو دیدم


یه تاپیک زدم با عنوان راهنمایی. یه نظری میدین؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Pixie_g

منم خودم تقریبا مثل شمام و حوصله دیدن فیلم های طولانی ندارم از جمع بندی 14 ساعته استفاده می کنم + تست های کنکور ...
 به نظرم نیازی به دیدن بقیه فیلم هاش نیست چون شمایی که میگی الان ترجه رو داری یعنی صفر صفر نیستی پس راحت با همین جمع بندی کارت راه میفته ... 
البته اسمش 14 ساعته ست وگرنه تقریبا صفر تا 100 همه چی رو میگه و تعداد تستی هم که کار می کنه به نظرم کافیه ... من که خیلی راضی بودم ...

----------


## meytii_ma

> *سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال;میخوام توی این* *30** روز عربی رو* *60** بزنم (* *کاری به شدن نشدنش ندارم و نداشته باشید** )
> 
> ترجمه رو بلدم یعنی عملا 30 درصدش تا اینجا خب اینم از این
> 
> میرسیم به* *الباقی قواعد** که خودتون میدونید ( تحلیل و تشکیل و ... ) ... اول میخوام بشینم عربی* *1ش** که توی کلاس حضوریش درس داده رو ببینم که از نظر* *پایوی ( پایه ای**  ) اوکی بشم بعدا وقتی رفتم توی اون جمع بندی و همایش 200 تستش* *یهو نگه جار و مجرور یا مضاف مضاف الیه منم نفهمم* *
> 
> نظرتون در این مورد چیه ؟! (* *اول پایه - دوم همایش 200 تست طلایی - سوم جمع بندی 14 ساعته** )
> ...



سلام ارادت یه راهنمایی میکنم این دیگه آخرشه

اولا برو تو دو هفته لغتای عربی رو یاد بگیر فقط فعل هاشو اینو انجام بدی قطعا خیلی میوفتی جلو یا شبی لغات دو سه درک مطلب رو یاد بگیر

همراهش تو این دو هفته تکنیکای ترجمه رو یاد بگیر و تست بزن 

بعدش برو منصوبات رو کار کن...

اسم و فعل هم یادت نره 

اگه خیلی زمان داشتی ترکیب و اعراب و تشکیلم کار کن

موفق باشی

----------


## ayeh98

جمع بندی ۱۴ ساعته ش خیلی خوبه و به نظر من از صفر توضیح میده و من تو عربی صفر بودم باز شما ترجمه بلدین ولی بعد دیدن جمع بندی ۱۴ ساعته پله پله پیشرفت کردم و خیلی راضیم در حدی که به درصد ۶۰ عربی کنکور فکر میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Destiny hope

سلام.به نظر منم از همین جمعبندی چهارده ساعته استفاده کن.کنارش تستای کنکورو تا حدی که فرصت داری بررسی کن.
من پارسال خیلی پراکنده خونده بودم و خیلی چیزا فراموشم شده بود اما با همین فیلما و‌ بذون تست اضافی هشتاد زدم.البته توصیه میکنم تست و بزنی. حالا که ترجمه رو بلدی به عنوان مرور چند جلسه اولو که مربوط به ترجمه س ببین.بعد برو تا آخر.حتما نتیجه میگیری.
موفق باشی!

----------


## mahdir

من از هردو استفاده کردم.
باید خدمتت عرض کنم که نمی‌تونی بدون استفاده از ۱۴ ساعته از همایشش استفاده کنی
سریعن ۱۴ ساعته‌رو ببین (حالا سریع که نه با دقت ببین و نوت برداری کن اگه خواستی پی‌ام بده برات نوت‌برداری هام رو بفرستم) بعد از همایش حالا دوس داری استفاده کن دوس نداشتیم مهم نیس ولی خب خوبه
بهتر ازون این میتونه باشه که بعد از ۱۴ ساعته خودت تایم بذاری و کنکور ۹۰ تا ۹۷ (ترجیحن کنکور ریاضی و تجربی هردو) همه تستارو حل کنی (بسیار بهتره)
زمان‌بندی شده طبق کنکور ترجیحن صبح اینکارو بکن
تو میگی ۶۰ درصد ولی توی کنکور وقت کمه، آماده کن خودتو واسه ۱۶-۱۷ سوال که ۲ تاشم ممکنه غلط بزنی
دارم جدی میگم خودم تجربه‌ی کنکور دارم به سوالای عربی نرسیدم (اول رفتم سر درسای دیگه بعد ازاخر اومدم عربی کلن دوتا سوال تونستم حل کنم)

----------


## Lara27

> *سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال;میخوام توی این* *30** روز عربی رو* *60** بزنم (* *کاری به شدن نشدنش ندارم و نداشته باشید** )
> 
> ترجمه رو بلدم یعنی عملا 30 درصدش تا اینجا خب اینم از این
> 
> میرسیم به* *الباقی قواعد** که خودتون میدونید ( تحلیل و تشکیل و ... ) ... اول میخوام بشینم عربی* *1ش** که توی کلاس حضوریش درس داده رو ببینم که از نظر* *پایوی ( پایه ای**  ) اوکی بشم بعدا وقتی رفتم توی اون جمع بندی و همایش 200 تستش* *یهو نگه جار و مجرور یا مضاف مضاف الیه منم نفهمم* *
> 
> نظرتون در این مورد چیه ؟! (* *اول پایه - دوم همایش 200 تست طلایی - سوم جمع بندی 14 ساعته** )
> ...


همایش200تست طلایی چیه دیگه

----------

